# original als Adjektiv



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos.

Una consulta rápida: ¿Por qué "original" como adjetivo no se declina a veces?

z.B: original Schweizer Käse=autentico queso suizo
¿por qué no "originaler Schweizer Käse"?

Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Duden | original | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Al final de la página se ven ejemplos: "BEDEUTUNGEN, BEISPIELE UND WENDUNGEN"

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## elroy

Die Frage war doch nicht, was richtig ist, noch hat davlar um die Bedeutung oder um Beispiele gebeten. Die Frage war, _warum_ das Wort "original" in dieser Konstruktion undekliniert bleibt. Das finde ich auch überraschend und hätte ich nie erwartet. Gibt es dazu eine Erklärung?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ganz recht. Und genau diese Informationen befinden sich im Duden.


----------



## elroy

Wo genau steht das bzw. was steht da? Ich habe gesucht aber wurde leider nicht ausfindig.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ganz unten. Wie ich bereits sagte.
Dort wird klar: "original" wird als adverbiale Bestimmung (daher unveränderlich) gebraucht, wenn es im Sinne von Herkunftsbezeichnung verwendet wird. In anderen Fällen wird es dekliniert.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> Ich habe gesucht aber *wurde leider nicht ausfindig*



Nur der Ordnung halber - und für Deutschlernde:

Du kannst etwas* "ausfindig machen/entdecken/ermitteln, in Erfahrung bringen",* aber nur *"fündig werden"* !

Ich habe gesucht, aber wurde leider nicht *"fündig/habe leider nichts gefunden" ! 
*


----------

